# ipfw nat in 7.0-stable



## raVen (Nov 17, 2008)

hi.

i'm try to config 100+ nat aliases in ipfw, but it accept only 10 aliases, on all next commands it failed:

```
ipfw nat config 8700 config 1.2.3.4
ipfw: getsockopt(IP_FW_SET_CONFIG): No space left on device
```

also, after configuring about 10 ipfw nat it does not work anymore:

```
ipfw nat 1-9000 show config
ipfw: getsockopt(IP_FW_GET_CONFIG): No space left on device
```

what did i wrong? how can i configure 100+ nats in builtin ipfw nat? now i use ng_nat, but i want use ipfw nat.

oh, my version is:

```
uname -a
FreeBSD jetta 7.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #0: Fri Oct 31 17:58:00 YEKT 2008     root@jetta:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/jetta_polling  amd64
```


----------



## raVen (Nov 18, 2008)

solution: increase NAT_BUF_LEN in /usr/src/sys/netinet/ip_fw.h.


----------

